# June Issue - Home Haunt News Released



## HomeHauntNews.com (Nov 1, 2008)

Home Haunt News and Reviews June 2009 / NEW ADDITIONAL FORMAT

In This issue:
- Faux Fire How-To
- Drop Panel How-To
- Wooden Chains How-To
- 1512 Terror Lake Road
- Blood Fountain How-To
- Front Yard Fright


Visit Home Haunt News now.



- 3 formats are available -
Flash Powered Page Flip (New)
Classic Online Version
PDF



Our new format is just one of many additions and improvements for Home Haunt News in for the 2009 Season.


----------

